# Memory Lane Spring Meet



## catfish

So who's going to be there???? I will be!   Catfish


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

I will be there just like the last 25 years...


----------



## bicycle larry

yes i will be there to.  this time hope to meet you catfish allways a good time at memory lane  .  from bicycle larry


----------



## aasmitty757

I'll be there. Looking forward to seeing all my friends and meeting some new ones.


----------



## Nickinator

I will be there as well 

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1

My dad and me will be there Weds afternoon. See everyone there. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

bicycle larry said:


> yes i will be there to.  this time hope to meet you catfish allways a good time at memory lane  .  from bicycle larry




Very cool! See you there!


----------



## catfish

aasmitty757 said:


> I'll be there. Looking forward to seeing all my friends and meeting some new ones.





Glad to here you'll be there this year. We missed you last year.   Catfish


----------



## catfish

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I will be there just like the last 25 years...




We are all counting on you bring the good stuff Mike!


----------



## catfish

Nickinator said:


> I will be there as well
> 
> Nick.




Nick I'm glad you'll be there. And your mom too. It's too bad Chris and Tina can't make it.


----------



## partsguy

I went last year but I just bought a new set of wheels. No bikes for me for awhile!!! I sold one of my children today, and I plan to sell another one or two.


----------



## catfish

classicfan1 said:


> I went last year but I just bought a new set of wheels. No bikes for me for awhile!!! I sold one of my children today, and I plan to sell another one or two.




Children are a huge waste of money........ You never get back the money you put in. You can always sell your bikes.


----------



## catfish

One more reason everyone should go to the spring meet.

With tremendous sadness, I just learned that Larry Busch of Memory Lane Classic passed away this morning with his wife Shirley and family members at his side.
Larry was only recently diagnosed with cancer of the esophagus. I believe Larry was 76years old.
Memory Lane Classic's is Larry and Harv's pride and joy. Lisa, Harv's wife has been working double overtime to keep things going strong during Larry's illness.
I have no details yet of Larry's funeral arrangements
It really hurts to lose another great friend..


----------



## Balloontyre

How about a parade ride of bicycles in Larry's memory at the spring swap?
RIP.


----------



## catfish

Balloontyre said:


> How about a parade ride of bicycles in Larry's memory at the spring swap?
> RIP.




That would be cool. Or maybe name one of the bicycle awards at Ann Arbor after him.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane show*

yes catfish and balloontyre thats a reel good idea to have a ride and bicycle award in his memory i am all for it!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## Pedalin Past

*Weather Permitting....*

Plan to be there with a van and trailer load of parts along with a few bikes....Paul....


----------



## JOEL

I'm bringing the BIG truck.


----------



## Oldbikes

Joel, are you bringing a BIG truck full or empty?!
I'll be there!


----------



## JOEL

Full of course. Looks like I may have to swing by Copake first....


----------



## catfish

Pedalin Past said:


> Plan to be there with a van and trailer load of parts along with a few bikes....Paul....




See you there!


----------



## catfish

JOEL said:


> Full of course. Looks like I may have to swing by Copake first....




Joel,     You don't have to got to Copake. Just head right to Memory Lane......   Catfish


----------



## catfish

Who is going to be there???????


----------



## 56 Vette

I'll be there! Probably won't bring anything to sell, not been in the hobby long enough to get rid of stuff I have, but been padding the piggy bank hoping to find some goodies!!! Was mentioned a while ago about a ride in memory of Larry, Grand Rapids is a beautiful little town with antique shops, a beautiful park with a dam, small old fashioned railroad, and an ice cream shop, if there is going to be a ride I will bring a bike for sure! Would also be willing to help set up a route, with some help in planning, Friday ride or Saturday ride?. Can't wait, less than a month away! Joe.


----------



## catfish

56 Vette said:


> I'll be there! Probably won't bring anything to sell, not been in the hobby long enough to get rid of stuff I have, but been padding the piggy bank hoping to find some goodies!!! Was mentioned a while ago about a ride in memory of Larry, Grand Rapids is a beautiful little town with antique shops, a beautiful park with a dam, small old fashioned railroad, and an ice cream shop, if there is going to be a ride I will bring a bike for sure! Would also be willing to help set up a route, with some help in planning, Friday ride or Saturday ride?. Can't wait, less than a month away! Joe.




Nothing wrong with just bringing cash!


----------



## Flat Tire

I'll be there !!  Got my spot just behind the building, stop by say 'Hi' and spend some money
Looks like its gonna be a great turnout !!!


----------



## catfish

Flat Tire said:


> I'll be there !!  Got my spot just behind the building, stop by say 'Hi' and spend some money
> Looks like its gonna be a great turnout !!!




See you there!


----------



## pedaling pete

Memory Lane/Ann Arbor pre sale
monark $850   Sold
Schwinn$525 Higgins$450  Sold
Will be willing to trade for a Western Flyer Super Mens or ladies


----------



## pedaling pete

*Memory Lane /Ann Arbor pre sale*

PM if interested
Schwinn DX   SOLD


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

How much for the higgins


----------



## pedaling pete

*Memory Lane/ Ann Arbor pre sale*


----------



## pedaling pete

Girls JC Higgins $400 SOLD
Hawthorne $850 SOLD


----------



## pedaling pete

Murray $350   SOLD


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Great bikes at great prices, wish I was going so I could get in on a couple of these! That girls Murray with the impossible to find light wont last long.


----------



## catfish

Very cool. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## bicycle larry

*x53 western flyer*

i mite bring the x53 to sell or trade .not sure yet. missing a lot of parts but good condition and a great rider from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200

bicycle larry said:


> i mite bring the x53 to sell or trade .not sure yet. missing a lot of parts but good condition and a great rider from bicycle larry




Bring it Larry! I'll be at Ann Arbor if you're coming.


----------



## catfish

Evans200 said:


> Bring it Larry! I'll be at Ann Arbor if you're coming.




Yes! bring them to Memory Lane, and Ann Arbor!


----------



## bicycle larry

*x53 western flyer*

thanks guys i will do that i will be at memory lane for 3 days  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

any more bikes and parts coming to memory lane lets see them .also i am planing to take i lot pictures at memory lane for the ones that kine not make it to put on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## oskisan

Any airflo's going to MLC or Ann Arbor? (parts or complete)... Please PM me.

Ken


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

i have a lot of pm on the western flyer how much i would want for it .   to make it fare to every one 480.00 delivered to memory lane pay pal or international money order  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

any more parts and  bicycles comeing to memory lane lets see them. also her is some pictures of memory lane swap meet    from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

bicycle larry said:


> any more parts and  bicycles comeing to memory lane lets see them. also her is some pictures of memory lane swap meet    from bicycle larry




Some of these are bikes I sold at ML a few years ago.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

yes cat fish thy start at 2012 and up from . a lot of nice stuff comes here i have pictures of 2011 to from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

bicycle larry said:


> yes cat fish thy start at 2012 and up from . a lot of nice stuff comes here i have pictures of 2011 to from bicycle larry




That's why everyone who can go to this meet, should! You never know what will show up. But something cool always does!


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

almose for got the whizzers  . here is some out side and some inside of memory lane that harvey has also if your building  a whizzer harvey has a lot of parts for them   from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

It's looking like it'll be a record turn out this year! If you are on the fence about going, YOU SHOULD GO!!!!!


----------



## randallace

I've never been to this show - how many dealers usually there ?  Considering the 3 hour drive- I'm mainly into 50's and 60's schwinns , and I'm not rich , deadly combination, right ?


----------



## catfish

randallace said:


> I've never been to this show - how many dealers usually there ?  Considering the 3 hour drive- I'm mainly into 50's and 60's schwinns , and I'm not rich , deadly combination, right ?




Only three hours? And you've never been??? It's a twelve hour drive for me (each way). And I wouldn't miss it. I think they already have about 100 vendors signed up. You realy should go.


----------



## randallace

Holy cow - that's a lot 

And no I've never been - crazy right ?


----------



## JOEL

3 Hours? I am driving 16 hours to Copake NY, THEN heading to Memory Lane from there. Best swap meet in the country. Don't miss it. 

I have a Flocycle project that could be delivered (see FS Section). Bringing a fine load of balloon tire bikes this year.


----------



## catfish

randallace said:


> Holy cow - that's a lot
> 
> And no I've never been - crazy right ?




A lot of driving. But well worth it! It takes me about 15 hours to get home from Ann Arbor.


----------



## catfish

JOEL said:


> 3 Hours? I am driving 16 hours to Copake NY, THEN heading to Memory Lane from there. Best swap meet in the country. Don't miss it.
> 
> I have a Flocycle project that could be delivered (see FS Section). Bringing a fine load of balloon tire bikes this year.




Joel,    Glad your making the trip. See you at Copake.


----------



## Freqman1

randallace said:


> I've never been to this show - how many dealers usually there ?  Considering the 3 hour drive- I'm mainly into 50's and 60's schwinns , and I'm not rich , deadly combination, right ?




Three hours--hell that's damned near in your backyard--you should be so lucky. Its about a 12 hour drive for me but I stop and pick my Dad up in Indiana. There are guys and gals from across the country that attend this one. I know Bob U. from Cali usually shows up, the owner of this site from Texas, and others making a serious trek as well. I agree with Catfish I think this year will be a blow out. A fanatastic opportunity to meet and speak with fellow collectors and CABE members and pick up those parts you need to finish a project or start a new one. See you all there! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

A lot of people fly in as well.


----------



## Oldbikes

Looking forward, see y'all there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randallace

Ok I'm going , but can only do Saturday due to work  - is there a schedule somewhere ? - more info for first timers?


----------



## JOEL

If you only have one day, Friday would be better than Saturday. And it would be a shame not to go on up to Ann Arbor sunday.


----------



## randallace

Can't do Sunday due to work

Is there a "sale corral"  where guys can just bring a few bikes to sell ?

Considering selling my ladies red and chrome 1965 huffy silver jet , and my 1958 huffy zephyr , ladies  in great condition , to finance the purchase of a nice ladies schwinn 1950's tank bike for the wife- hopefully find one there


----------



## randallace

Any help ?


----------



## Freqman1

There is no schedule this is a swap. Sat is usually not the best day unless you get there early~0730~ because a lot of vendors are packing and heading to Ann Arbor. There is no bike corral at MLC but there is at Ann Arbor. If you have sick days this would be a good time to use them! V/r Shawn


----------



## randallace

Can anyone bring stuff to sell ? Do I need to register somewhere ?


----------



## Freqman1

I was told MLC is sold out for vendor spaces but you could call them and ask. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence

Only the reserved black top areas are sold out. I called to get a spot they told me no reserve spots in the grass. Just show up early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

randallace said:


> Can anyone bring stuff to sell ? Do I need to register somewhere ?




Just show up with the bike, and walk around with it.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

There is a $25 fee for setting up a vendor spot so figure that in if you sell. That is a great bargain since so many target market buyers.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

any more real good bikes and parts comeing to memory lane lets see them getting closer!!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## hoofhearted

bicycle larry said:


> any more real good bikes and parts comeing to memory lane lets see them getting closer!!!!!!!  from bicycle larry







*Holy Crap - bicycle larry ..... I was doin' jus' fine readin' this thread -- when
out of the blue I reads your comment and got all nervous and stimulated as if 
i was afflicted with some kinda syndrome or somethin' ........

Especially when I got to the getting closer part.

Yer words seem coated with some kinda subliminal caffeine product ... sheesh !!*

No more coffee for me today - 'less it's de-caff .............


....... patric


----------



## ace

She's coming!


He's coming!


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

wow good bikes here thanks for putting thees on from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1

That Arrow is sweet! I look forward to seeing it in person next week (if it isn't pre-sold!). V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Whats the best route heading north on 75,gps list several.


----------



## KevinM

I will be bringing the real good stuff. CASH. Kevin


----------



## catfish

KevinM said:


> I will be bringing the real good stuff. CASH. Kevin




That's the best stuff to bring!


----------



## chitown

KevinM said:


> I will be bringing the real good stuff. CASH. Kevin




If you run out to that stuff... I can take credit cards also. 






Though cash usually has more bargaining power and more room for negotiation when coming to a final price.


----------



## catfish

chitown said:


> If you run out to that stuff... I can take credit cards also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though cash usually has more bargaining power and more room for negotiation when coming to a final price.




No outside fees with cash. Also no paper trail.....


----------



## chitown

catfish said:


> No outside fees with cash. Also no paper trail.....




Agreed. That is why it's the last option after cash or trade.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

ace said:


> View attachment 208252
> She's coming!View attachment 208253
> He's coming!




That Huffman/Dayton needs to be in my life! Wish I was able to make it out there for this one


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

we all need some more pictures of parts and bicycles comeing its getting closer !!!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Neanderthal77

I wish I sold most of what I had at Addison so I could attend memory lane or Ann arbor.  Don't think it would be worth dragging my junk 4 hours away


----------



## Nickinator

Hell only 4 hours!  We are driving 12 hours one way. Well anyway it sucks you cant make it. 

Can't wait to see everyone there. Bringing a few bikes for sale.

Nick.



Neanderthal77 said:


> I wish I sold most of what I had at Addison so I could attend memory lane or Ann arbor.  Don't think it would be worth dragging my junk 4 hours away


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

i only got 5 hours for me ,yes it will be good to see you nick i got some bicycle seats for kris to give you .there is a lot of new venders comeing this year for the first time . terry is bring some super nice roadmasters i am meeting him on friday at the show for the first time  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

Neanderthal77 said:


> I wish I sold most of what I had at Addison so I could attend memory lane or Ann arbor.  Don't think it would be worth dragging my junk 4 hours away




Only four hours away.... How can you not go to this meet? I know a bunch of people flying in. And most a lot of people driving 12 plus hours to get there.


----------



## Neanderthal77

I would love to go and I have plenty of junk to bring.  Problem is convincing the wife that the stuff I would drag there would sell, only sold five bikes the last three swaps.  Also leaving her with the 5 1/2 week old didn't go over so well.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

bring the wife she will have fun there two .shoppng only to blocks from memory lane with nice little shops to go in to .if you never bin here is  pictures of grand rapids this little pig was runing a round in the store you never no what your going to see there my wife and i really like it here we come spring and fall   from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

And eat at this place! Chowders 'N Moor. Highly recommended!

http://www.chowdersnmoor.com/


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

yes cat fish your right there is a lot of good places to eat here her is some more on the main street first picture is  laroes next picture is the old mill bed and breakfast also snybers pizza place


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

The pizza shop has a toasted meatball hoagie that has to be almost a foot long.


----------



## catfish

Chowders 'N Moor has the best white chicken chili. And a full bar.


----------



## Neanderthal77

Do you have to reserve a spot to sell or can you just show up and pay for one?


----------



## catfish

You might want to call them. I know all of the pavement spots are sold out. But you should be able to get one of the grass lot spaces.


----------



## catfish

Don't for get about the Saturday night bonfire. They always burn a schwinn or two.


----------



## wcw2323

I'll be there. First time to Memory Lane, followed by Ann Arbor. I'm originally from MI, so I can turn it into a family visit as well. Looking forward to meeting everyone!
Safe Travels!

Warren


----------



## partsguy

I plan to be there. I don't need much. I have just paid for my summer tuition and have books yet. Plus I want to use my fun money on my Dodges. If anything, I'll be selling some bikes. How does it work if you're selling bikes? I might bring two or three so I won't need a lot of space.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

ccm bicycle in good shape has bin painted at one time . redone the seat in leather . all so gibson pedals                 will be at memory lane swap april 22 23 and 24  from bicycle larry


----------



## randallace

Well - work has changed my plans - I will no longer be able to attend - so sad


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

any more bikes and parts comeing to memory lane not fare off now!!!  lets not for get memory lane has a lot of parts, bicycles and whizzer bikes and parts for sale .see you all there !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## rlhender

Someone needs to bring a bike for the Fire, I supplied the last two

Rick


----------



## rlhender

Forgot to mention that I have a 24' trailer loaded to the top so bring some cash....

Rick


----------



## Terry66

I am there on Thursday. Something came up on Friday. Relative newbie but this will be five years running.


----------



## 56 Vette

I'll be there, will be bringing a few bikes and a few parts accumulated in some deals I'll probably never use, and will be bringing several crusty tires some good, some not so good if partsguy needs a few more victims! Lol. Joe


----------



## partsguy

Thursday and Friday are now out of the question. My only day, Saturday, is also up in the air.

Rats. Oh well. I'll sell my bikes via CABE and RRB. And in the classifieds.


----------



## partsguy

56 Vette said:


> I'll be there, will be bringing a few bikes and a few parts accumulated in some deals I'll probably never use, and will be bringing several crusty tires some good, some not so good if partsguy needs a few more victims! Lol. Joe





Gossamer has a meal of a matching pair of 10-speed gumwalls and a Sting-Ray Gripper Slik for dessert planned this weekend. He'll be pretty full, I'm afraid....


----------



## JOEL

Tues: 2:15
5 people here already. The weather is going to be nice, and there's extra space available. Looks like it will be a big one!


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

good joel see you tommorw is chester the monark man there now  thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## 56 Vette

A couple of the bikes I'll bringing Fri morning, 69 Raleigh, 36 or 37 Cadillac badged Shelby, teens or twenties mead ranger, and a 56 Red Phantom. Might be one or two more, can't wait to meet some Caber's, will look for Nick and Darcy for a badge, but I'll be in a #3 Earnhardt hat for sure. Joe


----------



## partsguy

Is anyone going to be there for Saturday? I think I'll make it! I couldn't get off Thursday or Friday though.


----------



## bushb2004

I'll be there Friday


----------



## ggntr1981

i'll be there Friday as well


----------



## partsguy

Plans changed for Saturday. My morning is occupied. Dog gonnit.


----------



## Oldbikes

I'll be rolling in Friday morning, looking forward!   

Joel, any report from today?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bashton

Friday morning for me! Not setting up but always looking for off brand muscle bikes and NOS parts and misc!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Featuring the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## hoofhearted

*October thru December 1934 - ONLY ....*


----------



## catfish

hoofhearted said:


> *October thru December 1934 - ONLY ....*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211194View attachment 211195View attachment 211196View attachment 211197View attachment 211206View attachment 211207View attachment 211311



Now that is a Rare Bike!


----------

